# Windows movie maker error



## Elizabeth Carter (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been using windows movie maker. in the last couple of days it has been comming up with an erro . Now each time I load the movie and try to add a photo the erroe comes up straight away. This is the error 
(EventType : BEX P1 : moviemk.exe P2 : 2.0.3312.0 P3 : 3e038613 
P4 : comctl32.dll P5 : 6.0.2900.2982 P6 : 44ef1b33 P7 : 0004e967
P8 : c0000409 P9 : 00000000) 

Also it takes about 15 mins to load. 
could someone help with my error and tell me how to make the load time quicker


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello

1.
Which version of Windows have you?
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer"
Left click "properties"

2.
Which version of WMM are you now using?

3.
Have you ever been able to successfully use WMM? If so, which version? What changed between then 
[ it worked ] and now [ it fails ]?

4. 
start > run
delete contents of long, skinny, white box
type: eventvwr.exe 
Click "ok"
Maximize screen
On the left, left click "applications"
On the right, RIGHT click on an error
Left click the double sheet of paper icon. 
That will copy the information to your clipboard.
Return to this thread.
Right click in the composition area or your reply.
Left click "paste".

Repeat for "system".

5. 
Try to create a new movie.

RF123


----------



## Elizabeth Carter (Feb 7, 2008)

1. 2002
2. don't know
3.Yes I had downloaded the media and used it for the first time for about 3 days. I was inserting photo's from "my pictures". It started coming with an error now and again and I didn't think anything about it and just loaded up my movie again. But after a day of this it finaly din't let me add any more photo's without the error sign coming up.

4. 
Application
Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1517
Date: 15/02/2008
Time: 9:57:18 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	USER-7F4E1C5458
Description:
Windows saved user USER-7F4E1C5458\Owner registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

System
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10000
Date: 15/02/2008
Time: 4:59:19 PM
User: USER-7F4E1C5458\Owner
Computer:	USER-7F4E1C5458
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {E82070F7-4174-4F49-8DCF-C87F8DDF0BAA}. The error:
"The system cannot find the file specified. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Website Inspector\WebsiteInspector\Toolbar\CAGlobal.exe" -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

There is no Windows 2002. There is Windows Media Center 2002. Is that what you have? 
Which version of Windows have you?
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer"
Left click "properties"

Open Movie Maker. 
Across the top, left click "help".
Left click "about".

What changed between then
[ it worked ] and now [ it fails ]?

Did either of the errors from event viewer occur while you were using WMM?

The 1st one usually appears when the computer is shutting down, notifying you that a program was slow in closing.

The 2nd one informs you that your computer's internet security suite had trouble phoning home.

Try to create a new movie.

This forums is dedicated to helping beginners, as well as computer users with more experience.

If you don't understand something posted, EC, please ask.

The most important thing you can do, in the immediate future, is to obtain as much information about the error message as possible. The error messages often seem cryptic, but they are important clues.

RF123


----------



## Elizabeth Carter (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry I am not that great at computers and don't understand everything. 
1. It says on properties I have home edition version 2002 service pack 2.
movie maker version is 2.0.3312.0

the error occurs when I go to add something to the movie ie I click on a photo and the error appears 
I went to try and start a new movie but the error came up. I went out and tried to go back in but then the error came up straight away.

This is the errors (sorry I do not understand what these erors mean or what they are trying to be saying) 
EventType : BEX P1 : moviemk.exe P2 : 2.0.3312.0 P3 : 3e038613 
P4 : comctl32.dll P5 : 6.0.2900.2982 P6 : 44ef1b33 P7 : 0004e967
P8 : c0000409 P9 : 00000000

application:
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	(100)
Event ID:	1000
Date: 15/02/2008
Time: 10:22:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	USER-7F4E1C5458
Description:
Faulting application moviemk.exe, version 2.0.3312.0, faulting module comctl32.dll, version 6.0.2900.2982, fault address 0x0004e967.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 6d 6f 76 ure mov
0018: 69 65 6d 6b 2e 65 78 65 iemk.exe
0020: 20 32 2e 30 2e 33 33 31 2.0.331
0028: 32 2e 30 20 69 6e 20 63 2.0 in c
0030: 6f 6d 63 74 6c 33 32 2e omctl32.
0038: 64 6c 6c 20 36 2e 30 2e dll 6.0.
0040: 32 39 30 30 2e 32 39 38 2900.298
0048: 32 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66 2 at off
0050: 73 65 74 20 30 30 30 34 set 0004
0058: 65 39 36 37 e967

System
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10000
Date: 15/02/2008
Time: 10:24:59 PM
User: USER-7F4E1C5458\Owner
Computer:	USER-7F4E1C5458
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {E82070F7-4174-4F49-8DCF-C87F8DDF0BAA}. The error:
"The system cannot find the file specified. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Website Inspector\WebsiteInspector\Toolbar\CAGlobal.exe" -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

EC: 
Do you own a car or a bicycle? How do you travel about your community? You know how to use the device, but you may not know how to take it apart, clean & replace things, re-assemble & drive off. 
There is no need to ask the rhetorical questions.

Tech Guy forum is designed to help people.

What changed between the last time WMM worked well and now [ it fails ]?

Try to make a new movie. If you can make a new movie, 1 or more of the pictures, or videos in your current movie are messed up / corrupt. Do not use any of the still or moving images that you are using in your current project, in the new movie project.

When you received / purchased your computer, did it have Windows XP Home SP2 [ service pack 2 ] on it?

If, when making a new movie, you receive the same message, do the following.

Go to this web site:
http://blogs.msdn.com/deanro/archive/2005/01/18/355050.aspx 
Please read the information.

Do the following: 
We need to determine if Windows Movie Maker 2.1 is properly installed.

To determine this we need to do the following:

· Go to the folder where Windows Movie Maker is normally installed

· Check to see if the Movie Maker program files are there

· Make sure that the program files have the correct version number

To do this, perform the following steps.

1. Click Start, and then click My Computer.

2. 
When you open a folder, such as "program files" you may see only a big blue area, with, in relatively small white print, a message that says something like "show me the contents of this folder". Click on that message.

In My Computer, navigate to the following folder C:\Program Files\Movie Maker.
Across the top, left click "tools".
Left click "folder options"
Left click the "view" tab.
In the big box with white background, look for "show hidden files and folders". If there is not a dot in the circle to the left of "show hidden files and folders", click on the circle. 
Look for "hide extensions for known file types". If there is a check mark in the box to the left, left click on the box to remove the check mark. 
Left click "ok".

Open your C: drive
Open the folder "program files"
Open the folder "movie maker".

3. To display the version number of the files in this folder, click the View menu and then select Tiles. They should all show the version, such as 2.0.3312.0 or 2.1.4026.0. The version should be the same.

· moviemk.exe

· Wmm2ae.dll

· Wmm2eres.dll

· Wmm2ext.dll

· Wmm2filt.dll

·  Wmm2fxa.dll

· Wmm2fxb.dll

· Wmm2res2.dll

· Wmm2res.dll

If any of the files above are missing or do not have the file version number 2.1.4026.0, then Movie Maker is not properly installed on your system.

*****************

The 2nd error message, about DCOM references a program on your computer, called CA Internet Security Suite [ CA ISS ]. CA stands for Computer Associates. Part of CA ISS is trying to do its job, but it is unable to do its job because a file that contains instructions is missing, or not in the right place, or damaged.

It is possible that CA ISS is not allowing Movie Maker to operate properly. 
Did you install CA ISS? 
When was CA ISS installed? 
Do you have the installation file [ on a CD, or downloaded to your computer ]? 
Was CA ISS installed on your computer when you obtained your computer? 
If you don't have the installation program for CA ISS, you may need to contact the person who or company that installed CA ISS.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

EC:

If your WM problem is not caused by a corrupt file [ image, still or moving; sound ] you added, your problem might be caused by WMM being out of date, or your system not having sufficient "horsepower " [ resources ].

Please read "zachdms"'s message at 
http://www.windowsmoviemakers.net/Forums/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=155396

Note the recommended hardware for WMM, here 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx

You can use the DirectX Diagnostic tool: 
start > run
delete contents of long, skinny, white box
type: dxidag
Press "enter"
If Windows asks if you want it to check for something, click "no".
Look for the following:
processor
memory 
DirectX version

Send a screen shot. 
How to create a screen shot.
Creating a screen shot requires:
1. a keyboard with a key labeled "Print Screen". This may be abbreviated "PrtScn", "PrntScn", or some other variation. It is usually to the right of

the F12 key
2. a destination program. Microsoft WordPad, and Paint, which are built into Windows 95 and beyond, as well as Microsoft Word, not a part of

Windows will suffice. My favorite is Paint, because it provides the greatest versatility. Unfortunately, Paint saves images, by default, as bitmap files [ .bmp ], which are very large files. Paint also provides editing features. 
2.a. To open Paint
left click "start"
left click "programs" [ or "all programs" ]
left click "accessories
Left click "paint"
3. Press the "PrtScn" [ or similar button ] on your keyboard.
4. Open the destination program [ see # 2 above ].
5. Maximize the screen of the destination program.
6. Left "edit" across the top.
7. Left click "paste".
8. Save the file to your "Desktop", "My Documents", or other location of your choice.
8.a. If using Paint, save it as a .jpg / .jpeg.
Left click "file"
Left clicks "save as".
Near the bottom, where it says "save as type", left click on the down pointing arrow.
look for jpeg or jpg.
Left click on jpeg or jpg.

Come back to this forum & thread.
Left click the button "go advanced".
Left click the button "manage attachments".
Browse to the location of the file.
After you have found the file, left click the button "upload".
When finished, left click "close window".
Left click the button "submit reply".

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/tips/screenshot.mspx

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

When you have time, please read this article about WMM. 

RF123


----------



## Elizabeth Carter (Feb 7, 2008)

IT said the movie maker was installed propally. I think I am going to give up. Thankyou for all of your help and patience. How do I uninstall the program I tried to delete it and it would not let me. 

Thanks again Elizabeth


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

EC: 
IT? Your information technology department?

WMM is built into [ integrated ] Windows. You cannot uninstall it. 
Go to the control panel.
Upper left, be sure it says "switch to category view". If ou see "switch to classic view", click on it. 
Add /Remove programs.
On the left, look for something about Windows components. 
Left click. 
If you see an entry for WMM, you can click on the box to uncheck it. That will NOT uninstall WMM, but that is the best you can do, to my knowledge.

I apologize for not posting this link, in # 8. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Movie_Maker

Best of success.

I hope your future computer projects are more successful.

RF123
unsubscribed


----------

